# Our hermann's



## MeTaLerke (Jul 20, 2009)

My favorite food:


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow quite the herd!


----------



## Isa (Jul 20, 2009)

Your Hermann's are beautiful. I love Hermann tortoises


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice looking Hermanns. Thanks for sharing their pics with us.


----------



## Madortoise (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice bunch of hermann's. I especially like the pix of tort sitting on top of a plant.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Jul 26, 2009)

Some pictures from today...


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jul 26, 2009)

By the way, does anyone know if there is a technical term for a group of tortoises? Such as a gaggle, herd, etc? lol I've been wondering that....

I like that they get both the dirt and grass. That's a cool mix of areas.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know the technical term (my foreign language is dutch so what should i know ) 

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## MeTaLerke (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Isa (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow  Your Hermanns are sooo cute!
Really nice pictures!


----------



## MeTaLerke (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## MeTaLerke (Apr 9, 2010)

New pictures....

... New pictures:!


----------



## GBtortoises (Apr 9, 2010)

tortoisenerd said:


> By the way, does anyone know if there is a technical term for a group of tortoises? Such as a gaggle, herd, etc? lol I've been wondering that....
> 
> I've never heard of a group name specifically for tortoises. A group of turtles is called a "bale". So it probably applies to both turtles and tortoises.


----------



## MeTaLerke (Apr 27, 2010)

Some new pictures, they are back in their outdoor housing!


----------



## MeTaLerke (May 22, 2010)

some new outdoor pics..


----------



## jackiedots (May 23, 2010)

GBtortoises said:


> tortoisenerd said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, does anyone know if there is a technical term for a group of tortoises? Such as a gaggle, herd, etc? lol I've been wondering that....
> ...


----------

